# The Thirsty Crow Is Open!



## Keith the Beer Guy (11/2/11)

The doors are opening today to the newest member of the craft beer fraternity -
*
Thirsty Crow* in Wagga.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Thirsty-Crow/147625811087

All the best!

(ps I am looking forward to a road trip next week to sample Craig's wares.)


----------



## Punter (11/2/11)

Well done Craig.

Looks awesome.

Very envious!

About time too!

Are you going to be bottling and distributing any of your brews?


----------



## Bribie G (11/2/11)

Big ups for maintaining the historical frontage of the building - sure 1947 doesn't sound old but it will be in 2047 which ain't that far away  
The interior look's almost as interesting as Ross's place (Bacchus Brewing)


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (15/2/11)

Rock & Roll,

Jess & I are heading to sunny Wagga Wagga tomorrow to sample Craig's hospitality.

Will share the love about the beers next week.

Booh Yeah! Gotta love a road trip :beerbang: 

K.


----------



## schooey (20/3/11)

Had an overnight stay in Wagga last week and managed to make it in and visit Craig at his new digs..

The Brewhaus






Seasonal Vanilla Milk Stout from the fermenter





and the man himself..




I dropped in at 9pm on a Wednesday and there were probably 80 odd people in there and there was a pretty good vibe. The locals tell me the pizzas are awesome too...

I sampled the Pale, the Kolsch and the Porter as well as the seasonal from the fermenter...all great beers, the Pale was very clean and quaffable and the Porter was a great finisher. Great work, Craig! Good on you for having the balls to give it a go, mate

If you're around Wagga, or looking for a road trip destination, I highly recommend calling in here for a sesh...


----------



## BDD (22/9/11)

Paid a visit to this pub bout a month ago. Great place!!!! Loved being able to sit there enjoying a cold one while watching the guys put a brew down. Definetely going back. Tried the seasonal bacon beer. Interesting beer the mrs absolutely loved it


----------



## craigo (22/9/11)

it is a wonderful place to go and try some different styles of beer here in wagga as its hard to get good beer here i beleive harts pub in sydney are currently serving his vanilla milk stout on tap i think this has one a few awards.


----------



## craigo (14/1/13)

I think the thirsty crow is about to release its vanilla milk stout in bottles well worth a try if you can get your hands on some absolutely delish.


----------

